# Snails eating each other



## Justpete (Feb 15, 2008)

My nertile snails seem to be eating each others shell. Can it be or am I just missing something?
They have been in a 55g tank for three weeks.


----------



## doubleatraining (Feb 11, 2008)

Unless you have actually SEEN them chewing on each other's shells then I would say you have a calcium deficiency. It makes weak spots on their shells. You can add some clean sea-shells to help. It will leach calcium that will strengthen their shells.


----------



## Justpete (Feb 15, 2008)

They are on top of each other. I thought breeding??
When they split the bottom one has white holes in it's shell? Or at least thats what it looks like.
As if the shell has been chewed. Only showing on the bottom snail.


----------

